# Prolonged Vistor Visa



## KatyLouise87 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi all 

I am hoping you could offer me a bit of quick advice! Basically there is a possibility that I might be seconded to HK with my work. This would be fantastic, but I would like my boyfriend to come with me - as we're not married, I understand that he won't be eligible for a dependent's visa. Does anyone know how difficult it is to get a 'prolonged vistor visa' for him (my work would sponsor my visa)? 

He and I will have been living together for about a year before we move to HK and together for about 3.5 years. We're OK with him not being eligible to work to HK. 

Thanks!


----------

